# ponytail hat



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

my DIL sent me a picture of a crochet ponytail hat .she wanted me to make for her ..i dont like to crochet ..so here is my version done on the Bulky with Lionbrand yarn called Landscapes


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Love your pattern. Can you share?


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pat lamb said:


> Love your pattern. Can you share?


well i made it up as i went .. let me look and see if i wrote it down ok i did ....here we go ..CO 60 st. rib 10 rows at Tension 5.....transfer to mainbed knit 3 rows at tension 10 ...set machine to Tuck with card number 3....Knit 40 rows...back to plain knitting at tension 5 ..knit 5 rows..take of machine ,..i just knit it off to have a closed end ..sew up your side ..gather up the top by using elastic and leave the hole as big as you like it ..i hope that will work for you .....


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I just did 4 pony tail hats. No picture of the other two. This are children sizes


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

very pretty..... i like the way you finished the hole for the ponytail.. :sm24:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Your hat is gorgeous. Many women and girls where I live wear headbands to keep their ears warm. They like them so that their hair doesn't get flattened by a hat - or make the hat stick up. They would absolutely love your hat because it is much wider than a headband. I love the colors you used.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

I think yours is much nicer than the crochet one.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much, I love the tuck stitch, and the fact that you don't have to take off and rehang to reduce stitches, just reduce the tension.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I like your version with the tuck stitch, much better. ????


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Thank you so much, I love the tuck stitch, and the fact that you don't have to take off and rehang to reduce stitches, just reduce the tension.


That idea attracted my attention. lol
I love it!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow that is a great job, would you happen to have a pattern, that you could share.


----------



## .ginny (Apr 25, 2011)

How smart of you! Beautifully done, I am going to try to convert it to my standard machine. Here's hoping it comes out as cute as your hats did.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice - thanks for the details.


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

It looks fantastic! I'm writing it up in a PDF now. Your rib, is it one by one? Also, I plan to put your name on it to give you credit. I can use your KP name, or if you tell me your actual name, I can add that instead and put it back on here.


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

That is, if it is alright by you. I'm writing it up for myself at the moment.


----------



## styln72 (Dec 19, 2011)

My daughter just sent me this picture,but I don't crochet. I love the pattern you did on knitting machine but do not have a knitting machine, I just hand knit. Is there any way to get this pattern for just old fashion hand knit? If there is any one out there that can put it into a hand knit pattern I would certainly be grateful.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, and thanks for your pattern. Will get that one done sometime soon.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I also like yours better than the crochet one. Very nice idea. Love the way your colors blended.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

meknit said:


> Wow that is a great job, would you happen to have a pattern, that you could share.


 scroll up a bit ..i posted it for another lady


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> It looks fantastic! I'm writing it up in a PDF now. Your rib, is it one by one? Also, I plan to put your name on it to give you credit. I can use your KP name, or if you tell me your actual name, I can add that instead and put it back on here.


yes it is ONE BY ONE rib ,,but if a person dont have a ribber they could also do a rolled brim or a mock rib .. you can use my KP name .... i did one with a rolled brim last night looks good


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

styln72 said:


> My daughter just sent me this picture,but I don't crochet. I love the pattern you did on knitting machine but do not have a knitting machine, I just hand knit. Is there any way to get this pattern for just old fashion hand knit? If there is any one out there that can put it into a hand knit pattern I would certainly be grateful.


i dont see why you could not use the same stitches and rows as in the machine knit one after your Ribbing you might have to switch to a bigger needle and do plain stockinette or some pattern that you could come up with .i measured the hat i did last night and it is 23 inches around ..the pattern rows are 6 inches high ..so it would depend on what size of needles you use on how many rows you you would have to knit and than the top is just about 3 rows with the smaller needles..i used Red Heart yarn on this black and white one give it a try and let me know if it works ..i might just do one by hand ...just curious

this black and white one has a rolled brim no ribbing 10 rows stockinette


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing your pattern. I saved it in a Word file. One of my daughters wears ponytails from time to time. There's time to knit this one before Christmas. Her daughters also wear ponytails, so I'll have to make some changes to fit a child.

Ginny


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

That is fantastic! Here is my write up in case anyone would like to have it.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> That is fantastic! Here is my write up in case anyone would like to have it.


WOW what a great job creating the PDF ...thanks ..do you mind if i share it in my knitting group on Facebook


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

Helgajr1 said:


> WOW what a great job creating the PDF ...thanks ..do you mind if i share it in my knitting group on Facebook


Go right ahead...it's your pattern anyway.  I just wanted something I could print out and follow fairly easily.

You did a wonderful job at translating from crochet to Machine knit. I think you did the much harder job.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you Helgajr1 and Fredslie!!!!!!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> Go right ahead...it's your pattern anyway.  I just wanted something I could print out and follow fairly easily.
> 
> You did a wonderful job at translating from crochet to Machine knit. I think you did the much harder job.


is there a way to correct a couple of items ..this is what i am talking about

for the rolled brim ,,it should say E-WRAP 60 stitches and at the end after row 60 it should say knit 4 rows at tension 5 than take off 
can i correct that or do you have to i am not very familiar PDF any help would really be appreciated


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> is there a way to correct a couple of items ..this is what i am talking about
> 
> for the rolled brim ,,it should say E-WRAP 60 stitches
> can i correct that or do you have to i am not very familiar PDF any help would really be appreciated


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

Helgajr1
...can i correct that or do you have to i am not very familiar PDF any help would really be appreciated[/quote said:


> I can do that. Not and put it back up here. And just to confirm, the 4 rows at tension 5 are after this:
> 
> "Rows 55 - 60: Set back to plain knitting at tension 5 and knit"
> 
> ...


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> I can do that. Not and put it back up here. And just to confirm, the 4 rows at tension 5 are after this:
> 
> "Rows 55 - 60: Set back to plain knitting at tension 5 and knit"
> 
> ...


you were right on that LOL my mistake . row 55-60 plain knit at tension 5 ... NO row 60-64 ...... all we need is the E_WRAP CO .. i thought everybody knew that you had to e wrap for a rolled brim ..till somebody was asking me about that but i guess not


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> you were right on that LOL my mistake . row 55-60 plain knit at tension 5 ... NO row 60-64 ...... all we need is the E_WRAP CO .. i thought everybody knew that you had to e wrap for a rolled brim ..But somebody was asking me about that but i guess not


 and THANKS for all the help


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

You're completely welcome! I just like to have something to turn to when I need to make one. It's easier for me to type these things up an print them out. I write code for a living, so it's a bit more natural for me. 

My real name is Leslie. I love your pattern. I wish I were more creative and had time to think of other ways to do something. I am very happy to do these. Let me know if you need any other patterns written up. I love doing it.

Take a look at what I have now and see if it looks correct. I can change it more if needed.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fredslie said:


> You're completely welcome! I just like to have something to turn to when I need to make one. It's easier for me to type these things up an print them out. I write code for a living, so it's a bit more natural for me.
> 
> My real name is Leslie. I love your pattern. I wish I were more creative and had time to think of other ways to do something. I am very happy to do these. Let me know if you need any other patterns written up. I love doing it.
> 
> Take a look at what I have now and see if it looks correct. I can change it more if needed.


Leslie thank you so very very much ... Helga


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

You clever lady! Looks good!


----------



## JLH (Nov 14, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. I do have one question - what type of elastic do you finish it with?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Fredslie said:


> You're completely welcome! I just like to have something to turn to when I need to make one. It's easier for me to type these things up an print them out. I write code for a living, so it's a bit more natural for me.
> 
> My real name is Leslie. I love your pattern. I wish I were more creative and had time to think of other ways to do something. I am very happy to do these. Let me know if you need any other patterns written up. I love doing it.
> 
> Take a look at what I have now and see if it looks correct. I can change it more if needed.


Thank you so much for doing this.

:sm24:


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

topotex said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I do have one question - what type of elastic do you finish it with?


i used some elastic that i found in the craft section it closely matched the yarn ..


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

topotex said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I do have one question - what type of elastic do you finish it with?


you could also make a little drawstring instead of elastic .like i did on my daughters ..that way she can pull it close if she wants to


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> you could also make a little drawstring instead of elastic .like i did on my daughters ..that way she can pull it close if she wants to


What a great idea! Maybe an I-cord tied into a bow, and tassels at each end,


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> What a great idea! Maybe an I-cord tied into a bow, and tassels at each end,


i cord might be to big ,,i just used 2 length of yarn and twist them ..i used the power screw driver to do the twisting <smile> i have a little hook i use for that ..much easier than by hand


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> i cord might be to big ,,i just used 2 length of yarn and twist them ..i used the power screw driver to do the twisting <smile> i have a little hook i use for that ..much easier than by hand


Okay. I had not thought that an Icord would be too big. Great tip with the screw driver.

:sm24:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

topotex said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I do have one question - what type of elastic do you finish it with?


I take mine off onto WY and then work a slip stitch in each live st over a pontytail holder. For a ruffled top, I work ch 4 between each st. http://ravel.me/etrnlife/cletx


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'm going to try this for my daughter in law! All the best to you in 2017


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> well i made it up as i went .. let me look and see if i wrote it down ok i did ....here we go ..CO 60 st. rib 10 rows at Tension 5.....transfer to mainbed knit 3 rows at tension 10 ...set machine to Tuck with card number 3....Knit 40 rows...back to plain knitting at tension 5 ..knit 5 rows..take of machine ,..i just knit it off to have a closed end ..sew up your side ..gather up the top by using elastic and leave the hole as big as you like it ..i hope that will work for you .....


Thank you!!!


----------

